

President Obama Visiting Silicon Valley Tonight - downandout
http://techcrunch.com/2013/06/06/president-obama-to-visit-silicon-valley-tonight-as-reports-of-nsas-tech-data-mining-come-to-light/

======
WestCoastJustin
_apparently scheduled long before the NSA news broke_

~~~
downandout
He'll still be talking about it, that's for sure. As in "WTF Barry, how could
you let this get out, you said no one would ever know!?!?!"

------
mtgx
I hope people in Silicon Valley have smartened about about Obama's speeches
and won't fall for another emotional speech of his, trying to convince them
how much this sort of illegal/unconstitutional broad spying is needed.

If he comes to you, might as well try to convince him yourselves, that he
should _stop_ doing this, not the other way around.

